# Wyndham Bonnet Creek - 08/11 - 14



## mich1073 (Jul 12, 2016)

Or 08/12 - 14. Just seeing if anything is available at all! 

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## am1 (Jul 12, 2016)

What room size.  Something is always available there.


----------



## jtmcgarry (Jul 12, 2016)

The 12th appears to be all booked.


----------



## mich1073 (Jul 13, 2016)

IF there are any availability for other resorts, the closer the better to Disney. Like to have fireworks view which I know there are others than Bonnet Creek. I love Bonnet Creek for the pools and grills. Let me know what else is out there. I will not do Westgate I really hate that place.


----------



## jtmcgarry (Jul 17, 2016)

I sent you a PM. I am holding a 2 BR deluxe at Bonnet Creek. The reservation may require a room change. Cost is $300 and I need you to confirm by 7/25. 

Thanks
Jack

Sent from my LG-V496 using Tapatalk


----------



## mich1073 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks so much everyone. I booked with Joan via PM and she was wonderful to work with. Again thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## mich1073 (Jul 18, 2016)

jtmcgarry said:


> I sent you a PM. I am holding a 2 BR deluxe at Bonnet Creek. The reservation may require a room change. Cost is $300 and I need you to confirm by 7/25.
> 
> Thanks
> Jack
> ...



Thanks Jack, if I had not already booked with Joan - I would have gladly rented from you! Next time!!! And again everyone thank you for the help.


----------

